# Blue and Green Chip Shares



## Keridwen (13 November 2006)

Where do we find out which companies are blue/green chip and which are speculative? 

A greenie question - I am an economics student trying to complete an assignment. 

Thanks.


----------



## maffu (14 November 2006)

From: http://www.dollarsandsense.com.au/Forum/session.asp?SessionID=14



> The term "Blue Chip" is jargon that describes shares that tend to have a high market value. You could say that Blue Chip shares are the top 20 stocks listed on the market. The term Blue Chip comes from the days when the most expensive chip in a casino was blue!
> 
> Whether they are better or not depends on your own investment strategy. Every share on the share market has different features. You have to decide whether that share matches your investment strategy.
> 
> Generally speaking Blue Chip shares have been trading for a long time and have a history of returning solid profits and possibly regular dividends to its investors.





The ASX 20 or maybe even some of the 50 would be classified as blue chip stocks.
Some stats on the ASX, which are probally a year out of date now:

Total market capitalisation:	$1,200,000mn
Number of listed companies:	over 1800
Average share price:		$3.50
Average trade value:		$30,000
Average daily turnover:		$4.5bn
Size structure:			Market capitalisation
News Corp. and BHP Billiton:	>$100bn each
*ASX20 capitalisation:		$565bn (47% of total)*
Fosters Group (20th):		$12bn	
ASX50 capitalisation:		$756bn (63%)
ASX100 capitalisation:		$887bn (74%)
David Jones (147th):		$1.3bn 
ASX200 capitalisation:		$969bn (81%)

As you can see the top 20 make up almost 50% of the market of 1800 companies, so they are large blue chip stocks.You wont find an exact list of what is Blue Chip as it is an objective term.


----------

